# Rotary Hammers



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

My favorite is the Hitachi DH 38YE had issues with the brushes going out, but it's pretty solid, and has enough power to handle small to med cement work.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I have used the Hitachi, but everyone tells me to buy a HILTI. So I am currently shopping for one.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a Hilti TE-54 and a Hilti TE-16-C, the 54 is no longer made, it has been replaced by the TE-56.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I have the Milwaukee one.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

i have this one with every type of bit from dry core to chipping









http://www.toolbarn.com/product/bosch/11263EVS/


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

The one I have you can use a 6" core bit, I went and got a price on one, over 300.00!


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

rex said:


> i have this one with every type of bit from dry core to chipping
> 
> 
> http://www.toolbarn.com/product/bosch/11263EVS/


I like Bosch too,but Hilti is excellent.My Bosch is the 1-1/8" SDS,smaller than my last Bosch.Not quite as fast or durable,but it works for now.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a Hilti TE-75 that I'll probably never wear out. I think this one looks like it:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I like my Bosch too..... If I have to chip I use an older model Hilti


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I've got a Hilti ! Best thing I have EVER used !! I know the Germans engineer and make the bits . They are incredible !! Got mine barely used off e-bay 

It's the TE-35 . Cost me $ 245 . Been running smooth for several years . New they are VERY expensive ,,,, but worth every penny .

"" Don't be afraid to pay for the best . You won't be disappointed ""

Cal


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

when i bought my bosch tools i was given a brochure from my sales man comparing bosch to hilti bosch ranked higer in some areas dont know the truth to that and i didnt buy them because of that just think its interesting......my bosch guy is a former hilti rep....i know there salesmen and just trying to sell......

either way im very happy with my bosch purchases


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hilti TE76ac for big stuff and TE56 for small stuff.


----------

